# edifier s330d vs edifier cx2d



## yehia7000 (Jan 5, 2016)

which is better because they are the same in price in my country and i want to have better gaming experience .


----------



## RCoon (Jan 5, 2016)

That depends on preference. The wattage is largely the same, but the frequency response is slightly different on both. One has slightly higher highs, while the other has slightly lower lows. The CX2D looks slightly prettier I guess.


----------



## yehia7000 (Jan 8, 2016)

but some people say that  s330d is better ?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2016)

yehia7000 said:


> but some people say that  s330d is better ?



Specs-wise the S330D has a smaller midrange piece by an inch. The main difference that is going to entirely be personal preference is the range on each system. The CX2D has lower lows 55hz vs 140hz, while the S330D has higher highs, 20kHz vs 18kHz.

At that price range you're not going to see a massive difference anyway.


----------

